# What is this part on a USAT F3 fuel tank?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on a really nice DCC install on my USAT F3 units.

One of the 2 factory locations for speakers is in the fuel tank:










But what is that little black piece of plastic?










It can be put in place 2 different ways. 









Clearly, it took extra effort to make the separate piece, and it was made reverseable. So someone went to time and effort to do this.

WHY?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg that part is always in my way, same on a SD70 tank,... 

as is the stand-off lug near the grill ... 

I remove or modify each of these for my locos...? 

doesn't make sense........ 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Things were slow that day and the mold maker needed some extra work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There has GOT to be a reason, no one makes an extra part for nothing, and I'm sure it's not for wires to come out. 

Dirk, you just turn it inside and glue in place? 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I do glue it, 

and any protrusions sticking out are cut off.. also... 

the stand-off is cut off flush to the tank floor... room for batts this way.. 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Jul 2013 11:22 AM 
There has GOT to be a reason, no one makes an extra part for nothing, and I'm sure it's not for wires to come out. 

Dirk, you just turn it inside and glue in place? 

Greg 
That was a joke son, a joke.







Seriously, there's a lot of work in that mold (AND money!), to add those parts. It WAS definitely designed for "something"







!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm thinking that they intend for a slide switch to mount there for the sound system and their piece of plastic that proturudes simply illustrates the switch's handle. Mine is installed with the smooth side facing out so I don't know if it has the "handle" in there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that makes complete sense! 

Also goes with the mounting post in the center of the tank. 

I wonder if I could confirm with Ro, but makes a ton of sense. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ro should be in the store tomorrow!! ha...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The spacing to me looked like the sensors for bell and whistle. 
At one time Ro had their own sound systems, and perhaps this was in their master plan and that plan changed after this mold was done. 
I do not know of anyone that liked the random Ro sound that was sold in the past.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are 2 pins inside the notch, does anyone have a picture of the old Ro sensors? 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went back and looked at the USA 2001-2002 new release catalogs. Lots of photos but no mention of available sound system or any reference to the fuel tank insert. They sure did put out a lot of catalogs and supplements in those days.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg, You didn't call Ro yet? 

Dirk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, their web site says you can add sound to any loco, and it's a fixed cost I believe. I wish I had some of the older info, but maybe never published in the catalog. 

Greg


----------

